# Onkyo TX-NR709 and Pioneer sp-pk51fs



## Raikugen (Jul 6, 2011)

So I ordered my speakers, the receiver, and all the cables for my set up. I'm sorry about creating another thread asking questions that are probably simple, but I was wondering how much I could turn up my speakers before any issues begin to arise. Or if the receiver is powerful enough so there would be no issue no matter the volume? Here is everything I've ordered.

*Receiver:* Onkyo TX-NR709
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Channel-3-D-Ready-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html

*Speakers/Sub:* Pioneer sp-pk51fs 
http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Home/Home-Theater-Systems/SP-PK51FS

*Speaker Wire: *
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10239&cs_id=1023902&p_id=2748&seq=1&format=2

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10218&cs_id=1021815&p_id=5601&seq=1&format=2


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Right up untill you hear distortion, play back should always be distortion-free. Its likely your receiver will be fine for power. Give us some feedback when you get it hooked up, we love to hear about it


----------



## Raikugen (Jul 6, 2011)

I was just worried about damaging the speakers, but as long as there is no distortion I should be ok? I plan posting pictures and my first impressions as soon as I get everything set up. I'm excited to hear what everyone thinks!


----------

